
Ask HN: What should I learn and write about next? - novice1234
As a front-end developer what should I learn next to improve my skill set.
(and I also want to write articles about it while I learn; like a journey)<p>I use (everyday): REACT, REACT-NATIVE, REDUX, WEBPACK, CSS-FRAMEWORKS(Boostrap, Bulma, Materialize etc)<p>I know (not using everyday): NODEJS&#x2F;EXPRESS,  BASIC DBs (MySQL, Mongo. etc), Firebase &#x2F; Firestore, ROR<p>Any Suggestions?
======
new_guy
Learn anything, but please don't write about it. There's nothing worse than
people who can barely switch a computer on writing 'tutorials' on it.

------
Freegile
How to lean down your stack so it will survive longer.

That is what I am interested in most. A pure html/css/js stack will probably
last 10x longer then the typical stack developers use these days.

So if you are similarely productive with a pure stack, you are 10x more
productive in the long run. As for the same work you get 10x more time of
running software.

If you are 2x slower with a pure stack, you are still 5x more productive in
the long run.

I find the question very interesting, where the optimum is.

Just pure html/css/js? html/css/js + a frontend template engine like
handlebars? A framework like Vue that you include in the frontend? Or a heavy
version of it that also requires something on the backend? Should there be a
build process or not?

